

Hotel Tonight but for Haircuts? - pabenjam23

Would you use a service that lets you schedule an appointment online with a service provider like a barber or tax accountant when you need them?
======
kremdela
I have never felt like I had a dire need to do either of those things but
couldn't.

For me, things that would fit better in that category are when my wife bugs me
that we should do an exercise class tonight, and I don't want to be bothered
to search through the 5 yoga studios or spin classes near my house to find an
open class.

My $0.02

